# my cousin



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

my cousin has meningitis and is going into surgery so please keep him in your thoughts and prayers.


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

You got it GC, Keep us posted. The best of Luck.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Prayers sent his way!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Good thoughts and prayers coming his way


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Sending good stuff your way - hope all goes well.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

All fingers and toes crossed!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Best wishes


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Prayers being sent your way!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Best wishes to your cousin ..good thoughts and many prayers his way


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

consider it done. Hope all goes well.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

Update:
My cousin does not have meningitis, they thought he did. He has a very very bad infection around his spine, if left untreated it would have become meningitis. They believe he got this from a tattoo or from having been in south america, or it may be a combnation of the unhealed tattoo being in south america. They are not sure what the infection is called and they are doing tests to figure it out. For now he is on antiboitics through an IV and will be for the next few months. Still, please keep him in your thoughts and prayers, hes got a long way to go and wont start to feel better for at least 6 more weeks, he is lucky enough to have a great doctor who says he will be okay.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Damn that's scary... all the best of well wishes sent his way GC


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I have to praise the doctors for not making things up to make themselves sound better. Sounds like a good guy when he says, you have this- but we're still doing research to find what it is called. Sounds like he's in good hands.


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

I'll keep him in my praters


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

Sickie Ickie said:


> I have to praise the doctors for not making things up to make themselves sound better. Sounds like a good guy when he says, you have this- but we're still doing research to find what it is called. Sounds like he's in good hands.


yeah thats true. He's in really good hands now, he gets to go home to his parents house(with a nurse there to help) He has to have an iv put in every four hours, for 6 weeks at the very least. But hes alive. The doctor told him that he was one heartbeat, a cough, or a sneeze away from being dead, or being paralized from the neck down. So the fact that in a few months, the doctors say he will feel great, and as healthy as before is truly amazing.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

I'm hoping for the best for your cousin. Sounds like you two are close.


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Glad to hear it's not as grim as originally predicted. Will certainly keep him in my prayers.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Sounds like very determined doctors! They make all the difference in the world!


----------



## Spookyboo (Dec 4, 2007)

Sorry to hear about your Cousin....Sending my prayers and best wishes ....Hang in there!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

WoW....Do keep us updated.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

more updates:
My cousin went to the doctor again today and this time he was told that it would take him much longer to heal(at least a year) One of his spinal discs had to be removed when he had that surgery so his back hurts. my uncle said he "feels better then he is" so yeah, hes not in good shape, but the doctor said in a year or so he would be okay. still please keep him in your thoughts and such.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Will do Gothic..we got him covered!!!


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

He had another surgery on his neck today. While cleaning up scar tissue from the last surgery they mistakenly touched his spine, i don't have all the details but he has to stay in the hospital for a while.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Good things on the way


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

your cousing still has my good thoughts and prayers for a speedy recovery.


----------

